# [SOLVED] command not found

## Radziu

Właśnie zainstalowałem Gentoo 2005.1 i zabrałem się za konfigurowanie systemu (w tym sieci).

Polecenie /sbin/ifconfig pokazuje, że system znalazł moją kartę (wcześniej skonfigurowałem plik /etc/conf.d/net), jednak internetu wciąż nie mam. Wpisałem więc: ping, i wówczas okazało się, że: ping: command not found. Podobnie było gdy wpisałem polecenie net-setup eth0 (net-setup: command not found). Zainstalowałem net-tools, ale to nie pomogło. Jak więc to naprawić? Jak sprawić by polecenie net-setup zaczęło działać? Byłoby to bardzo pomocne w procesie konfigurowania sieci.

Wielkie dzięki za wszelką pomoc.Last edited by Radziu on Thu May 04, 2006 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v7n

Co do pinga - sprobuj

```
/bin/ping
```

----------

## Radziu

Niestety /bin/ping też nie działa.

Sprawdzałem na liveCD z którego instalowałem system. Tam również polecenie net-setup nie działa.

Próbowałem doinstalować app-misc/livecd-tools ale tego też nie da się zrobić.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## qermit

```
equery b ping

[ Searching for file(s) ping in *... ]

net-misc/iputils-021109-r3 (/bin/ping)
```

zapewne korzystasz z dhcp przy odpalaniu netu. Czy zainstalowałeś klienta?

----------

## Radziu

Klienta oczywiście zainstalowałem: dhcpcd

Wydaje więc polecenie: "dhcpcd eth0" lecz to również nie pomaga.

Najlepiej gdyby dało się w jakiś sposób doinstalować net-setup, gdyż podczas instalowania systemu (przed chroot) bardzo ładnie zadziałało i skonfigurowało mi sieć, więc pewie i teraz byłoby to najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------

## Poe

polecam jeszcze stworzyc plik /etc/resolv.conf z takim wpisem

```

nameserver ${TWÓJ_DNS}

```

bo o tym ludzie bardzo czesto zapominają. 

co do pinga, to nic mi nie przychodzi teraz na myśl, czemu tego nie ma

----------

## Radziu

Rzeczywiście nie stworzyłem wcześniej tego pliku (/etc/resolv.conf).

Teraz, po stworzeniu, gdy włączam przeglądarkę "Mozilla" już nie pojawia się od razu "Nie można znaleźć stony" natomiast przez dość długi czas szuka hosta (resolving host) i dopiero wówczas wypisuje komunikat "Nie można znaleźć strony".

Może zatem źle wpisuje nazwę DNS. Jak można sprawdzić swój adres DNS? Moim zdaniem jednak chyba wpisuję go dobrze, bo gdy zmienię tę nazwę "Mozilla" od razu wyrzuca komunikat "Nie można znaleźć strony".

A jak właściwie sprawdzić czy mam już internet (ping mi nie działa). Może jest jakiś zamiennik pinga?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> co do pinga, to nic mi nie przychodzi teraz na myśl, czemu tego nie ma

 Hehehe... Coś mi się zdaje,  że kolega jest namiętnym czytelnikiem Linux+...  :Laughing:  Ktoś już miał kiedyś taki problem, przy instalacji z L+ o ile pamiętam - właśnie z pingiem. Proponuje, Radziu, poszperać na forum.  :Smile: 

Btw. emerge iputils powinno rozwiązać sprawę pinga.

----------

## Radziu

heh. Z tym Linux+ Extra to się zgadza  :Smile: 

A o "iputils" już gdzieś na forum znalazłem, więc wpisałem i wyskakuje mi: "emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "iputils"."

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Spróbuj wyedytować ręcznie /etc/conf.d/net i /etc/resolv.conf zamiast korzystać z dhcp - nie zapomnij po tym zrestartować interfejsu. Może wtedy się uda połączyć ze światem, a później szybko emerge --sync żebyś miał świeższe drzewko, update tego co masz i jedziesz dalej.   :Wink: 

Jak nie będzie dalej działać to pokaż co powie ifconfig.

----------

## Radziu

OK. Według http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#ifconfig_route w pliku /etc/conf.d/net powinienem mieć jedynie wpis:

config_eth0=( "192.168.7.6 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

Zatem tak też wpisałem, więc może jest to trochę za mało. Co wy macie w tym pliku?

Mój plik /etc/resolv.conf wygląda następująco:

nameserver 192.168.7.1

Natomiast po wykonaniu polecenia "ifconfig eth0" otrzymuje następujące informacje:

```

eth0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:1C:43:35

          inet addr:192.168.7.6  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe1c:4335/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2711 (2.6 Kb)  TX bytes:8248 (8.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

```

 Edit by Poe

dodano znaczniki [ code ]  i proszę pamiętać o nich na przyszłość 

----------

## Poe

 *Radziu wrote:*   

> OK. Według http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#ifconfig_route w pliku /etc/conf.d/net powinienem mieć jedynie wpis:
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.7.6 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
> 
> Zatem tak też wpisałem, więc może jest to trochę za mało. Co wy macie w tym pliku?
> ...

 

```

iface_eth0="192.168.17.xx broadcast 192.168.17.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.xx.x"

```

brakuje Ci wpisu gateway="${BRAMA}"

 *Radziu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mój plik /etc/resolv.conf wygląda następująco:
> 
> nameserver 192.168.7.1
> ...

 

coś mi się nie wydaje, zeby to byl DNS. chyba Ci się z bramą pomyliło. w dnsa możesz podać 

194.204.159.1 (jakiś standardowy z tepsy, winien działac)

a tak a propos pisania na forum, pamiętaj o uzywaniu znaczników [ code ] [/ code ] jeżeli wklejasz jakieś wyniki, logi, errory itp (tak jak podales wyżej wynik ifconfig'a)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.17.xx broadcast 192.168.17.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
> ...

 Teraz to już chyba powinno być config_eth0 - choć u Radzia być może rzeczywiście jeszcze iface_eth0 - tylko taka mała uwaga, w razie gdyby iface nie zadziałał...  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.17.xx broadcast 192.168.17.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
> ...

 

teraz, tzn?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Niedawno była jakaś zmiana - pamiętam, że sobie trochę włosów narwałem, zanim doszedłem dlaczego nie chciała mi sieć wstać.  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Niedawno była jakaś zmiana - pamiętam, że sobie trochę włosów narwałem, zanim doszedłem dlaczego nie chciała mi sieć wstać. 

 

hm, chyba w baselayoucie, ostatnio jest sporo tego typu zmian w tych wersjach preX. poki co nie chce mi sie z tym meczyc i nie aktualizuje baselayouta  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

i tak wszystko jest w /etc/conf.d/net.example(s)

----------

## Radziu

Sorry za te znaczniki. Następnym razem będę pamiętał.

Teraz moje pliki wyglądają następująco:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.7.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.7.255" )

gateway="eth0/192.168.7.1"
```

/etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 194.204.152.34

nameserver 194.204.159.1
```

...i wciąż nie działa.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Spróbuj, iface_eth0 - w 2005.1 jeszcze tak było - sorki, że zamieszałem.  :Razz: 

---EDIT:---

Zresztą zobacz w net.example - tak jak qermit mówi.  :Wink: 

---EDIT:---

Resetowałeś interfejs?

----------

## Radziu

iface_eth0 oczywiście też sprawdziełem, jednak w net.example jest podane config_eth0, więc przy tym pozostane.

A co to znaczy resetować interfejs? Bo oczywiście resetowałem, ale cały komputer (reboot), aby wszystko załadowało się jeszcze raz. A wystarczy, że zrestartuje Gnome? Moim zdaniem to chyba za mało. Jakim poleceniem mam zrestartować interfejs?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Przykładowo:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Przy restarcie kompa i tak się zresetowało. Linuksa trzeba resetować tylko jak kernela chcesz zmienić (choć i z tym coś ostatnio wykombinowali  :Shocked:  ), a tak wystarczą restarty usług (siedzą w /etc/init.d/) czy programów.

---EDIT:---

Jedyne co mi w tej chwili przychodzi do głowy to to, żebyś pobawił się konfiguracją kernela. Może tam coś źle zrobiłeś...

----------

## Radziu

Właściwie to jądro kompilowałe i instalowałem genkernelem, więc nie powinno być problemów. Ale OK, wszystko warto sprawdzić. Jutro się tym jeszcze pobawię.

----------

## drakin

jesli masz ip przydzielane przez dhcp to w /etc/conf.d/net  powinno wystarczyc:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

u mnie dziala

----------

## rzabcio

DELETEDLast edited by rzabcio on Thu May 04, 2006 1:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raku

Panowie, tysiąc porad, ale chyba po to, żeby się z wątku burdel zrobił.

Radzicie włączyć DHCP, ładować moduły, itp. : po co, skoro kolega przydziela adres IP statycznie? Interfejs jest podniesiony, ma przypisany adres, więc wasze propozycje sa mówiąc brutalnie "o kant siedzenia potłuc". Po co wynajdywać koło po raz drugi?

@Radziu: Zainstaluj w końcu net-misc/iputils, żeby dostać polecenie ping. Jeśli nie masz tego ebuilda, ściągnij w jakiś sposób snapshot portage z sieci i wgraj do siebie, ściągnij także źródła iputils. Możesz to zrobić u kolegi, w kafejce internetowej czy gdziekolwiek.

Po zdobyciu pinga wykonaj dwa kilka testów:

ping twoja_brama (po adresie IP)

ping 62.93.32.67 (to mój serwer DNS, na pewno odpowie na pingi) - lub jakikolwiek inny adres IP z internetu

ping www.onet.pl (lub jakakolwiek inna domena internetowa)

Bez tych testów możemy jedynie prześcigać się w zgadywaniu, co jest nie tak.

PS: upewnij się, że adres bramy, jaki podawałeś, jest prawidłowy. Upewniać się należy u dostawcy internetu.

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Może coś przegapiłem, ale czy była już rozważana obecność załadowanego modułu?
> 
> ```
> # modprobe e100
> ```
> ...

 

może cos przegapiłem, ale skąd wiesz, że Radziu ma kartę sieciową intela?

bo skąd by ci się w innym przypadku wzięła konieczność ładowania tego modułu?

EDIT: już wiem, skąd. Mam  dobrą pamięć.

Nie obraź się rzabcio, ale nie mając pojęcia, co robi polecenie modprobe e100 i bladego pojęcia o konfiguracji sieci, lepiej się nie odzywaj na forum. Już raz zrobiłeś zamieszanie dokładnie tą samą komendą, radząc biednemu Pablordowi ją zaaplikować (mimo że miał kartę Realteka). Nie uważasz, że lekko się kompromitujesz z takimi poradami?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## drakin

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Panowie, tysiąc porad, ale chyba po to, żeby się z wątku burdel zrobił.
> 
> Radzicie włączyć DHCP, ładować moduły, itp. : po co, skoro kolega przydziela adres IP statycznie? 

 

sorry ale albo cos przegapilem albo zadajacy pytanie nie podal ze ma IP statyczne wiec zarzuc cytatem  zadajacego pytanie albo mnie uswiadom z ktorego postu to wynika bo nie lapie (nie to nie jest czepianie sie ale na prawde nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi)

----------

## Raku

 *drakin wrote:*   

> sorry ale albo cos przegapilem albo zadajacy pytanie nie podal ze ma IP statyczne wiec zarzuc cytatem  zadajacego pytanie albo mnie uswiadom z ktorego postu to wynika bo nie lapie (nie to nie jest czepianie sie ale na prawde nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi)

 

Proszę bardzo. Interfejs jest skonfigurowany i podniesiony.

Tu nawet jest skonfigurowany routing.

Po co jeszcze przy tym interfejsie cokolwiek cudować? Najpierw należy sprawdzić, czy działa sieć lokalna (można pingować bramę/DNS), a później martwić się jak uruchomić resztę.

Zakładam oczywiście, że skoro Radziu wpisuje jakieś dane w miejsce swojego IP, maski, bramy, DNSa, to wie, że posiada poprawne wartości tych parametrów. Bo jeśli nie, to dyskusja przypomina raczej mówienie do ściany i czeski film.

----------

## rzabcio

DELETEDLast edited by rzabcio on Thu May 04, 2006 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radziu

Wielkie dzięki za tą całą pomoc. Dowiedziałem się wiele ciekawych, nowych rzeczy. Jednak doszedłem do wniosku, że instalowanie Gentoo z płytki dołączonej do czasopisma Linux+ to nie był zbyt dobry pomysł. Ściągnąłem sobie więc nową wersje i zainstalowałem ją. Tym razem już wszytko mam. Net-setup działa więc z konfiguracją sieci nie miałem żadnego problemu. Nie działa co prawda karta dźwiękowa, ale z tym to jeszcze się pobawię.

Zatem jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki. Temat uznaje za zakończony. Dobra rada dla innych, którzy zastanawiają się nad instalację tej wersji Gentoo z czasopisma: nie róbcie tego! Nie używajcie również zamieszczonej tam instrukcji instalacji. Moim zdaniem najlepiej posługiwać się tym: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Raku

no to miałeś identyczny problem jak tutaj (wątek już przytaczany przeze mnie). Tam też instalacja była z CD z L+ wg instrukcji z L+. I takie same wnioski jak twój wyciągnięto.

PS: dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu, jeśli problem został rozwiązany.

----------

## qermit

Tak naprawdę każde livecd jest dobre. Ostatnio instalowałem z PLD (miał taką dziwną macież RAID), oraz z debiana (na hdd), bo wspomniany mnie zdenerwował.

----------

